# Schmitt Caption Competition



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok the first of many competitions that DW have arranged ......

Aaron Krause at edgepads.com has kindly donated a Schmitt and a wheel Schmitt for DW to giveaway in a competition.

Given we have had quite a few photo/reflection style comps of recent I thought a caption comp would be great and open to everyone 

That was the easy bit! The hard bit was trying to find a Schmitt related picture as all the ones on the site were simply 'action shots' and did not lend themselves to a caption com.............until I stumbled across the shot below taken and approved by 'the legend that is...' :thumb:

*Rules*

Please come up with a witty, original caption to accompany the below picture and post in THIS THREAD.
Keep it short and sweet, a few lines at most will suffice
Strictly one entry per member
Please don't spam this thread - yep 13 year old that means you too:thumb: 
Please keep the captions clean
If you don't like this comp or don't wish to be involved then hit the back button on your browser now
The competition will draw to a close in 10 days
The best captions will be short listed and put to a member vote.
The judge's decision is final - no correspondence will be entered into
If you don't like the judges or the judge's decision then hit the back button on your browser now.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmmmm pie


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Steve : "Tommy i said i like my eggs sunny side up!"


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

I prefer my eggs sunny side up


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

"Are you eyeballing me? :evil: "


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

"Tommy pity the fool that give him sponge"


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Tommy said it was the worst birthday cake he had ever had.


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

The meringue looked too nice to waste on Steves face!!


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

"Oh Schmitt Steve will go nut's, he won't believe me when I tell him it's gone all wavy before I even used it"


----------



## bigray (Nov 22, 2006)

hes got the whole schmitt in his hands 
hes got the whole schmitt in his hands 
steve said put your schimtt on your hand

ill get my coat:wave:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

" its all gone wrong what should i do "


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

"It's shMITT? -No, it just looks a bit strange to me"


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

"Please sir can i have some more?"


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Steve wants me to pose with Britbabe in THIS?


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

"Did you spill my pint"


----------



## xxQuartzxx (Jan 29, 2007)

Are there really Aliens in this flying saucer 

Quartz


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

The new male contraceptive pill really is a hard one to swallow


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

the phantom flan flinger finally revealed


----------



## famous monster (Mar 15, 2007)

I do WHAT with it!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Holy Schmitt look at the pile on that!!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Shaft wondered how on earth he would fit his weapon of mass destruction through the Schmitt's tiny hole after L200 Steve asked him 'what do you think of this new honey'


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Evil boss wires employee to the National Grid for not returning with the pizza he had asked for.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

"hopefully this is the last time i wipe my own schmitt"


----------



## cupra-matt (Oct 2, 2006)

His hungry eyes gazed longingly at the 'schmitty' lemon meringue pie that had just won him the coveted title of master, master masterchef, chef of the galaxy for the 10th year running. 

Then some twit asked him to use it to wash his car.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Is that a Euro in my charity collection plate?


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

"i dont think my new hairpiece from steve will complement my fleece"


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

'Oh Schmitter Schmitter in my hand, who is the fairest detailer in the land?'


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

And on the third day he did break the pie and offer it to the masses. and there was much rejoicing until someone realised it was a sponge and someone skipped the jam!!!:wall: 
here endeth the lesson


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

On opening his Easter gift he found someone had nicked the chocolate of his giant cream egg


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

'This Schmitt is s**t!'

To the point at least


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

His name is Aaron Krause at edgepads
He was well known for his sexual fads
Now he knows the perfection
Of an ideal correction
Just get ya Schmitts out for the lads


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Tommy's new toupee was sure to make him stand out from the crowd.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

*"13 hours correcting a Range Rover, 12 of which were spent watching Steve drink coffee, and THIS is my payment?...*"


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I just ran over one of those smilies from DW :lol:


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Testing of the Schmitt2 was going well, although some found the built in dvd player a little distracting.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Do I use it to wash cars or land planes?


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG ive got stubble


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

First I get a ring binder (Filofax)........now a sponge.........is Steve takin the pi$$!!


----------



## jimjon (Mar 30, 2007)

"Since the recent banning of throwing custard pies, Man finds self pieing quite daunting"


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

" I promise me and the wash mitt are just friends, we were just cleaning the wheels for old times sake"


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

"Oh SchMitt I forgot the shower gel"


----------



## thebigmcp (Mar 13, 2007)

Steve said that if I use this I will be able to see my own reflection, all I can see is white knobbly foam. 

MCP


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Some say it's a revolution in damage free car washing, and that it's waffled ultra closed cell surface transmitts more suds from the bucket to the car

all Tommy know's is Steve called it "THE ScMItt"


In a Top gear style!


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

Tommy wasn't impressed with Steve's new tea tray!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

*Here we are in the 3rd day of the staring competition, has the favourite; 'Tommy', finally met his match?*


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

"Steve I swear to god, if this is some kind of practical joke I'm getting Medeval on your ass..."


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Tommy - Pass the ****ty mit Steve i want to do the wheels
Steve - *passes SchMitt*
Tommy - This is wearing thin Steve


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

"I'm not re-acting that scene from American pie, not in public anyway"


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

After much deliberation and thought, Tommy wasnt impressed with Steves cookery skills making this baked alaska, There's no sign of any Ice Cream.


----------



## Sam gti-6 (Dec 27, 2005)

How do you eat your's Tommy's Cream Egg


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Steve told me I could look into this and see the future.....I can't see Schmitt!!!


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Use a "yellow sponge " on my paint .... You must be taking the Scmitt out of me!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

The director wished he had got better funding for the remake of batteries not included.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

He stood there in awe....
.........."People, lend me your ears!,......i give you ......The Schmmmmmmmmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit"


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......................Imagine they did Haribo Fried Eggs this size!


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

NO.........No matter how long I stare at it, it aint going to turn into a Wash-mitt!


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

Tommy prepared to lay his turtle to rest, he had waxed him once too often.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

You want me to feed the 5 thousand..... with THIS?


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

"Steve's right, they really do show the muck, softer than andrex too".


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

" he's a hand shmitt wizard,theres got to be a twist,a hand schmitt wizard,no dirt will beat my wrist ................. !!!!!!!"


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

"Use this, its a schmitt"

"A what?!!!...... and you want me to put my hand in it"


----------



## barrett (Jun 25, 2006)

oooooooooooh its all wavey


----------



## rahrah (Oct 27, 2005)

"gees, never buy tampons from lidl"


----------



## Cra-z (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, I can see it now... I see lots of frothy bubbles.... Bad news for someone called Mark.... Swirl Mark. And a nice, new glossy exterior.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

What was it i liked about American Pie? My memory is not what it used to be


----------



## Sambam (Dec 10, 2006)

...and the future said "...one day people _will _ use sponge to cleanse their automobiles..."


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Caption*

I crown thee--King of Swirl removal

Tommy places the crown on his kings head.

No Tommy--you cant get a reflection shot from that....


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## sconehead (Jan 12, 2007)

Tommys dentist made a terrible mistake with his new dentures....


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Pic*

No Tommy its not a stuffed crust pizza...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

'After catching the UFO, Tommy wondered if the batteries were indeed included'.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Scotsbil said:


>


LMAO!!

Thats gotta be in the final few!! :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

They tell me this is for washing but I am sure I should be sticking it on my pc


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

I stick two crappy sponges together, I then announce to Detailing World its the best thing since slice bread, everyone on there will buy one and I will become rich, rich I tell you.


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

typefern said:


>


I stick two crappy sponges together, I then announce to Detailing World its the best thing since slice bread, everyone on there will buy one and I will become rich, rich I tell you.[/QUOTE]

And that one!


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

"after 3 days on the latest time team dig and all we got was this friggin custard flan"...........sheesh!


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

Tizwas, phantom - my memory fails me.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Phantom flan flinger!!!

"_sigh ... I sure hope I win the lottery on Saturday!_" thinks Tommy to himself.


----------



## buffingbrummy (Feb 11, 2006)

is this what they use to practice plate spinning?


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

"I can't belive it, This thing is Schmitt-hot"




TAXI.....................


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

"magic 8 ball will i inflict swirls.....sh1t this is a schmitt"


----------



## Clemo (Nov 14, 2005)

To Schmitt or not to Schmitt, that is the question. Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous swirls, or take arms against a sea of sponges, and by opposing, end them.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

that has got to be the biggest bird poop i have ever seen


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

I work my balls off for him all morning and this is what he gives me for lunch.


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

"A sponge that doesn't inflict swirls?!?! What a load of Schmitt!"


----------



## GreenGoddess (Apr 1, 2007)

After levitating a sponge flan, Tommy's next trick was to smile.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Closed


----------

